# Missing cat returns home, rings doorbell in New York



## Robert59 (Sep 19, 2022)

A New York family's security camera was recording when their cat, missing for four days, returned home and rang the doorbell to be let inside.

Stefanie Whitley said her family's 8-year-old cat, Lily failed to come home one night about two weeks after the family moved into a new house in Mastic Beach, Long Island.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2022/0...tic-Beach-Long-Island-New-York/9311663355242/


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Awww, how sweet.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571766293849673729


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 19, 2022)

If cats can do that, we must have some really smart pussies around.


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 21, 2022)

After having at least 1 cat in the household all my life, I have seen that Cats are far more intelligent than they have been given credit for.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

This happens quite often. The question is, how? If a bird escapes it has no idea where home is, yet dogs and cats can walk miles to find their owners.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 22, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> This happens quite often. The question is, how? If a bird escapes it has no idea where home is, yet dogs and cats can walk miles to find their owners.


Maybe that's where the slang insult "bird-brain" came from?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 22, 2022)

Cats ringing door bells is quite common in our neck of the woods.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 22, 2022)




----------

